# motorcycles



## glenn31792 (Feb 4, 2008)

I hope this don't need no splaining


----------



## t613 (Mar 7, 2008)

Now that you mention it, I do really like the look of the new '08 'Bergs!!!


----------



## kevlar (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh man that thing is wild and the bike looks good too!


----------



## TDunk (Mar 7, 2008)

It looks like those girls have had alot of "seat time"


----------

